# Seiko 5 Day/date Help



## AshG (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello all

I have a Seiko 5, recently acquired. Model is SNX115K. A lovely watch; I am very happy with it. However, I went to put it on this morning after not having worn it for a few days, and it had stopped. So I put it on, gave it a little shake to restart it and reset the time, day and date. However, at random times now the day and date start to change themselves. The answer may or may not be obvious, but how/when should I reset them so that they only change at the right time (ie, at the start of each new day). Do I need to sit up 'till midnight then reset?

Many thanks!

AshG


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

Is it completely random or just consistently wrong?

I am not wearing my '5' today but I seem to recall that the date changes before or just on midnight and the day changes in the very early hours. If both are changing either side of lunchtime then maybe you are just 12 hours out of phase. If its any more random than that, a trip to the watchmakers might be on the cards...

When I change mine - always in the morning just before i put it on - I set it to yesterday's day and date and then the wind time on thru' midnight so that they change and then set the time.

Don't know if any of the above helps, if not somebody with much more knowledge than me will be along soon!


----------



## AshG (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for that...I think I understand what you mean!

I put the watch on at about 8am today and reset it, and the day and date started to change at about 1pm. This is the first time it has happened as I've been wearing the watch every day since I got it about 3 weeks ago now, and for the past 2 days I didn't wear it so it stopped.


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

AshG said:


> Thanks for that...I think I understand what you mean!
> 
> I put the watch on at about 8am today and reset it, and the day and date started to change at about 1pm. This is the first time it has happened as I've been wearing the watch every day since I got it about 3 weeks ago now, and for the past 2 days I didn't wear it so it stopped.


Sounds like it is out of phase,ie changing 12 hr early as was said before.


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Seikos are a bit of a pig to get the day and date change happening correctly, here is how I do it.

I set the watch to about 6 O'clock as the watch won't be changing day or dates at that time.

Set the day and date for the day before.

Now set the time by winding the hands forward the day and date will the click over to the next day.

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

TimD said:


> Seikos are a bit of a pig to get the day and date change happening correctly, here is how I do it.
> 
> I set the watch to about 6 O'clock as the watch won't be changing day or dates at that time.
> 
> ...


Put much clearer than I managed!!


----------

